# Roasting Coffee Beans



## illini40 (Dec 28, 2019)

Good morning

Who has roasted their own coffee beans? What guidance can you give me?

Ive seen a couple of YouTube videos on roasting coffee beans on a smoker, and I’m intrigued.


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 28, 2019)

Funny this should appear today. I just ordered green Blue Mountain and Kona coffee beans for roasting at home. 
Lots of information on this thread:




__





						Who roasts their own coffee on their BBQ or Grill?
					

I love coffee, have since I was a kid delivering papers early mornings. Grew up on Folgers, then fell in love with coffee overseas when in the Navy.  I've been searching for that perfect cup ever since, but for some reason I never considered roasting my own beans. I was perfectly happy buying...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## illini40 (Dec 28, 2019)

rexster314 said:


> Funny this should appear today. I just ordered green Blue Mountain and Kona coffee beans for roasting at home.
> Lots of information on this thread:
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for linking that thread. I read through everything, and posted a couple of questions to it.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 4, 2020)

illini40 said:


> Unfortunately, the beans I ordered are still sitting in the cabinet. I just haven’t made the time to try roasting them. Still on my radar as something I need to do!



I40, have you had a chance to roast any coffee yet?


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 21, 2020)

We've had a pretty mild winter so I've roasted every 7-11 days. We may run short of food during this pandemic, but I've got a year's worth of green beans to roast for the flavor profile I love.  

It's so interesting how the flavors from different regions, sometimes the same farm, change from year to year.  I shouldn't be surprised because it us a crop, after all. 

I kind of moved away South and Central America growers to African farms, but recently roasted Brazilian beans that knocked my socks off.  I stocked up. Two years ago I tried Brazilian beans and wrote in my log to avoid them. Glad I didn't listen to myself!


----------

